# 2014 Outback 250Rs Stove Fan



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

We just purchased a brand new Outback and love it! No problems on our first trip, just some cosmetic things taken care of by the dealership. My winterizing issue with the water pump location was answered by posts. Now, we noticed something overlooked during our delivery walk through....the stove fan inside the trailer. The fan blows down and not up into the vent. Speaking of the vent, I can't find any outside vent from the stove. Has any one had the same problem or a can anyone tell me where the vent exhaust goes? Thanks.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

If it's anything like the rest of them, the fan sucks up the fumes and then puts them in the trailer. There is no exhaust fan.


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

There is no vent to the outside. A charcoal filter added to the mix would help matters if you could find one or modify one to fit. As far as the fan blowing the wrong way, I would venture a guess that the fan is wired backwards. Switch the leads and I bet it sucks like it's supposed to. 
-Kevin


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

There is a mod in the section for installing a vent.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On our 2013 250RS, I don't believe the mod for adding an outside vent to the range hood can be done. I'm pretty sure there is a frame tube in the wall at the edge of the kitchen window that would be in the way. I had a Maxxair Maxxfan installed in the vent opening near the kitchen and just turn it on when cooking.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

There is a way, or two, or, three. (see old posts I think they are in the "mods" section. I cut a hole in the side of the hood--taped over all of the existing openings--using built in vacuum cleaner line, elbows, and a exterior vent , I cut a hole to the left of the top of the window. I did not hit any alum. framing there. Sorry i'm lowsy with adding pictures--computer stuff--etc. However if you look at those other posts there are ways of venting out that hood. However in a middle range priced travel trailer IT IS JUST POOR ENGINEERING that Keystone did not vent out the hood as almost all other manufactures do, and we as consumers must find solutions to this. M.V.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Not poor engineering or an oversight. It is a ventless fan and uses a filter. These have been used residentially for years. I'm not saying it is a great idea, just that it is a different design and not a mistake.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Just got my trailer back from the dealership....had some warranty work done. As far as the stove fan, I was told the Keystone Rep was contacted. The stove fan is designed to suck up to a small charcoal filter and then disperse out the sides of the vent hood. I was very surprised. I'm glad I do a majority of cooking outside.

Not gonna lie, I have zero skills to install an outside vent. We will make do with the stove window and my MaxAir vent covers.

Kevin


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

We , or rather I , do 90% of the cooking outside too. For the occasional time you HAVE to cook inside, unless it is fish, you should be OK.


----------

